# richmond?



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

anyone planning a herf in Richmond? I've been looking forward to one (even though I'm very low on cigars I can still herf)

and yes I am still alive and kicking


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

maybe we can get together at legends one night


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

altbier said:


> maybe we can get together at legends one night


sounds good...I'll have to get Kays schedule so she can watch the kids

or if Havana 59 ever opens


----------

